# Safflower seeds



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

What do they do?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

First To Hatch said:


> What do they do?


They grow into safflowers.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they are an oil seed that provide fatty acids to the diet.. and is used in commercial oils for allot of things because the oil is flavorless and colorless.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Did you Google Safflower seed?????????


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I did google it but my mentor told me to add a bit every now and then was wondering what the benefits were prolly should of asked him when he told me lol.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

WELL--Ask him and let us know the reason he gives it to his birds.
It may be a different reason than other flyers give it to pigeons.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

my pigeons love them!!!!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes ablue--but you did not post the reason you give it to them.


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

Safflower is fairly high in protein, high in fat. The high oil content improves the feather quality on my show birds and the fat content puts some extra body on them, but that's not necessarily a good thing for our race team. There's already some safflower in the 15.5% protein grain mix that I feed the race team but I do add a little extra for them during the molt. But don't overdo it, a little goes a long way, I don't think you want too much fat in the diet of your young bird race team.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Saffower = Protein 15.6
Carbs 16.0
Water 5.8
Fibre 31
Fat 31.5


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

I use them the same way as many use peanuts. My birds love them. They are one of the first seads they pick up and eat on there own in the nest bowl.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

If you Race---they need FAT to burn for energy coming home.
I feed them all the saflower and peanuts they can eat the day of shipping.
Remember they will be with the Hauler until they are released.
WHAT???? 12 hours or more--then have to fly home before they eat again.
Be "SURE" they have a "FULL" tank of fuel.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Sky tx , try adding wheat with the safflower and peanut mix I think you will like the results. protein 20.33, carbs 32.83, water 7.23, fib 12.13, fat 27.

or a little milo too: Pro, 18 , carbs 42.45, water 9.6, fib 9.6 and fat 20.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

we ship at 7:00 pm ,race liberation at 7:00 am, 300 mile race 6 1/2 hours flying time, 18/1/2 hours without food. they need all the carbs and fat they can get.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

I feed extra safflower to my pairs with young once the weather starts to warm up. In Key West that can be any month of the year.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

sky tx said:


> Yes ablue--but you did not post the reason you give it to them.


because they love them


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

Safflower seeds i use as rewards for training


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

I searched Safflower seeds and came across with this; 

http://helenofmarlowe.wordpress.com/2011/05/23/we-have-a-pigeon-on-our-roof/#comments


----------



## jpsnapdy (Apr 4, 2010)

Apart from the benefits of safflower aka cardi seed already mentioned, our main concern is to provide the birds with good cholesterol. Cardi maintains a suitable level of good cholesterol in the blood and is recommended for heart patients. It also provides the pigeon with a good amount of fibre.
I use cardi oil in my food and I can assure you its taste is unmistakable.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*safflower seeds*




First To Hatch said:


> What do they do?


safflower seeds have oil which pigeons utilize near their tail end to weather proof their feathers--sincerely james waller


----------



## jpsnapdy (Apr 4, 2010)

jameswaller said:


> safflower seeds have oil which pigeons utilize near their tail end to weather proof their feathers--sincerely james waller


What happens when you don't feed safflower?


----------

